# Anyone raised this type before ?



## *RYAN* (Sep 15, 2005)

so i am ordering a grass mantid and i was wondering if anyone here has ever raised one ? if so can you please tell me .. do they have any special needs ? can you tell a little bit about how they are and act ? thank you :lol: haha im looking forward to tear apart fruit flies withmy new speices :twisted:


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey where did you order them from? I need some.


----------



## *RYAN* (Sep 15, 2005)

i ordered them from http://statequarters.20m.com/prayingmantis.html Warning she is a little slow but she'll get em delivered hehe grass mantids are hard to find too


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 15, 2005)

I have six adult mated female grass mantids (Thesprotia Graminis) right now. They were together with the male for a while but the male adult die after mating and i separated the female into each container so they can each lay ootheca without disturbance from other female grass mantis. I am feeding my L1 nymphs small fruit flies (D. melanogaster) and spray them everyday with fine mist. Keep them around 85F and 70% humidity. If you plan to keep them 5-10 of them together, make sure you have a container at least 24oz and separate them after L4 or keep them together in a larger container. Ryan, I was not aware the lady (Sarah Elliott) was selling the nymphs for more than 3 times the price i sold her!!!


----------



## *RYAN* (Sep 15, 2005)

I got em for free for some past ordering issues that were resolved so its a gift hehe so i didnt get ripped off


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 15, 2005)

She's asking $25 each for the carolina mantis. Whats the appropriate price for these guys.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 16, 2005)

Adult mated female may cost around $20.


----------



## *RYAN* (Sep 16, 2005)

So these guys absolutly require some heating ?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 16, 2005)

Grass mantis need warm temp but not direct heat light. They were usually found under shaded area.


----------



## *RYAN* (Sep 16, 2005)

so would you reccomend a heat mat then ??


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2005)

Do not use heat pad because the grass mantis often stays on the ground.


----------

